# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  España: exporta abejas a Francia y Portugal

## Polinizaciones

*España: exporta abejas a Francia y Portugal*Miércoles, 26 de febrero del 2014 *La falta de colonias de abejas que sufren otras zonas ha impulsado la demanda de abejas desde Cantabria.*En Cantabria conviven dos modelos de producción apícola. Por un lado, el clásico modelo de apicultura menor, desarrollada como un apoyo a la economía doméstica y una forma artesanal de producción. Por el otro, existen productores a mayor escala, alguno de los cuales cuentan con cerca de mil colmenas en sus instalaciones. En ambos casos, a pesar de la complejidad del momento que atraviesa el sector, dichos modelos están evolucionando e incorporando nuevos negocios que están dando frutos.El caso más claro es la producción de núcleos de abejas para repoblar zonas deshabitadas y colmenas vacías. Este nuevo nicho, producto de la grave falta de colonias de abejas que sufren otras zonas y países, ha provocado que Cantabria exporte abejas tanto a distintas zonas de España como también a Portugal y a Francia. En este último país, a la falta de abejas que polinicen los cultivos se suma la expansión que ha vivido la avispa asiática que ha tenido funestas consecuencias para la producción de uva, dado que esta especie también ataca los frutos de las vides.De esta forma, los países vecinos se han convertido en los destinos de la producción de núcleos para repoblación, que en el caso de los productores de mayor envergadura alcanza a los 800 núcleos anuales.César Alonso, presidente de la Asociación Montañesa de Apicultores, señala que esta nueva actividad también prolifera gracias al incremento de la demanda de abejas para la creación de nuevas colonias en Cantabria. Hay muchos jóvenes que se están interesando por la apicultura como una fuente extra de ingresos, algo que tiene mucho que ver con la crisis económica.La salud de la apicultura en Cantabria es aceptable, aunque el año pasado no fue bueno en términos de producción ya que se recolectó aproximadamente una tercera parte que el año anterior, la apicultura cántabra se mantiene. El descenso productivo se debe más a las malas condiciones climatológicas que a los problemas que sufren las propias abejas.Sin embargo, la situación del sector en la región es buena y se debe en gran medida al buen quehacer de los propios productores de Cantabria. Se realizan numerosas actividades divulgativas, como las cerca de cuarenta charlas que se dieron el año pasado por los colegios de Cantabria. También son los promotores de la feria apícola más importante de España, que en octubre vivirá su sexta edición y que ha superado en cifra de asistentes a otras con más historia.  Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias 
.....mas y mejor fruta!!!!Temas similares: Abejas polinizadoras Abejas en peligro por insecticidas segun UE ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas? Abejas Perú exporta fruta deshidratada principalmente a Alemania, Austria y Francia

----------

